# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Gespleten lip en gehemelte - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Een gespleten lip en/of gehemelte is een aangeboren afwijking waarbij weefsels goed aan elkaar zijn gegroeid. De medische term hiervoor is schisis.

*Oorzaken*
In de meeste gevallen is de oorzaak niet duidelijk. Schisis ontstaat meestal door een combinatie van een erfelijke oorzaak en een stoornis tijdens de zwangerschap. Als een van de ouders of een broer of zus een gespleten lip of gehemelte heeft, neemt de kans op deze aandoening toe. Tot in de 6e à 9e zwangerschapsweek bestaat er bij iedereen een dubbelzijdige lipspleet en tot de 9e à 12e week een gehemeltespleet. Normaal groeien de verschillende delen naar elkaar toe en versmelten. Als dit proces niet of onvolledig plaatsvindt, zullen er spleten blijven bestaan. Soms heeft een kind behalve schisis ook andere afwijkingen. Het kind kan achter lopen in geestelijke ontwikkeling of afwijkingen hebben aan bijvoorbeeld hart, oren of nieren. Daarom is zorgvuldig onderzoek naar andere afwijkingen bij elk kind met schisis noodzakelijk. Het is belangrijk om dit niet te lang na de geboorte te doen.

Ouders maken zich vaak zorgen over een herhaling bij een eventueel volgend kind. Hoe groot de kans hierop is, is afhankelijk van een aantal factoren. Een erfelijkheidsdeskundige kan hierover meer informatie geven.

*Verschijnselen*
Een gespleten lip is een opening in de huid van de bovenlip, deze kan helemaal tot de neus doorlopen. Bij een gespleten gehemelte is er een opening tussen de mond en de neus. Het voorste deel van het gehemelte is beenachtig en wordt het harde gehemelte genoemd. Het achterste deel heet het zachte gehemelte. Bij een gespleten gehemelte is er soms slechts een gedeeltelijke opening, in andere gevallen is zowel het voorste als het achterste deel van het gehemelte gespleten. De aandoening kan in drie vormen voorkomen:

* gespleten lip zonder een gespleten gehemelte;
* gespleten gehemelte zonder een gespleten lip;
* gespleten lip in combinatie met een gespleten gehemelte.

De spleten kunnen aan één zijde (unilateraal) of aan beide zijden (bilateraal) van de mond voorkomen. Een gespleten lip komt vaker voor bij jongens en een gespleten gehemelte vaker bij meisjes.

De voeding kan problemen geven. Voor een baby met een gespleten lip is het vaak moeilijk om aan de tepel of speen te zuigen, terwijl een kind met een gespleten gehemelte melk of voeding in de neusholte kan krijgen. Er zijn speciale spenen en plaatjes om deze problemen te voorkomen. In een later stadium moet men bedacht zijn op andere complicaties van een gespleten lip en gehemelte, zoals slechthorendheid, veelvuldige verkoudheid, tandproblemen, frequenter middenoorontstekingen.

Kinderen met een gespleten lip of gehemelte kunnen moeite hebben met praten; hun stemmen zijn vaak nasaal en zacht. Dit geldt echter niet voor alle kinderen. Het is goed om hiervoor een logopedist te bezoeken wanneer het kind tussen de 18 maanden en 2 jaar oud is. Ook na de hersteloperatie kan het nodig zijn dat het kind een logopedist bezoekt voor nazorg. Een logopedist helpt het kind zijn communicatief vermogen te ontwikkelen, wanneer het spreekt, maar ook al voor die tijd, als het zonder taal communiceert.

De zichtbare afwijking aan het gezicht kan ertoe leiden dat het kind weinig eigendunk heeft en dat het gepest wordt door andere kinderen. Het is belangrijk dat de ouders leren, en ook het kind hierbij helpen, om op een goede manier met deze problemen om te gaan. Contact met een maatschappelijk werker of psycholoog kan hierbij helpen.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose gespleten lip en/of gehemelte wordt gesteld tijdens het lichamelijk onderzoek van een pasgeborene. Met een echo tijdens de zwangerschap kan de afwijking al voor de geboorte worden vastgesteld.
*
Behandeling*
Er zijn verschillende operatietechnieken om een gespleten lip en gehemelte te verhelpen. Met deze operaties wordt in het eerste levensjaar begonnen. Voor een gespleten lip waarbij slechts één zijde van de mond is betrokken, is maar één operatieve reconstructie nodig, en als beide zijden erbij betrokken zijn, kan het in twee operaties hersteld worden, die ongeveer een maand na elkaar worden uitgevoerd. De behandeling van een gespleten gehemelte kan meerdere operaties omvatten.

De gehele behandeling omvat meer dan alleen de operaties en loopt door tot een kind volwassen wordt. Er zijn speciale schisisteams van samenwerkende specialisten. De verschillende specialisten richten zich op de verschillende behoeften van het kind. Het hele team volgt het kind in de loop van de vele operaties en tijdens de groei en ontwikkeling. De samenstelling van het team hangt af van de beschikbaarheid van specialistische hulp en van de individuele behoeften van ieder gezin en kind.
Het behandelteam besteedt ook aandacht aan voedingsproblemen, reacties op het uiterlijk van het kind, de manier waarop de ouders het kind stimuleren om te praten en hun houding ten opzichte van de toekomst van het kind. De specialisten geven aanbevelingen om het gezin door de groei- en behandelstadia van het kind heen te helpen.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

